# I am using mac 0sx version 10.4.11



## workatcoastal (Aug 4, 2008)

I am using mac 0sx version 10.4.11
I want to use a program called MACDRAW PRO that works with OS9 
when I try to install it on this mac ( OSX 0.4.11 ) it says


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2008)

You need to install classic, or use a machine that has OS 9. If you have an intel machine, you're out of luck.


----------



## sgould (Aug 6, 2008)

MacDrawPro is not working well with OS9 on Classic.  I think it worked best on OS8.4

I've moved on and bought MacDraft PE which works on OSX.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

OS 8.4?  I think you mean 8.5.x or greater (at least up to 9.2.2).

But as eric2006 mentioned, if you're on an Intel Mac you're pretty much out of luck as the Classic environment is not supported on the Intel Macs in 10.4.x.  Mac OS X 10.5.x dropped Classic support completely even on PowerPC Macs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 6, 2008)

Again, I highly suspect this isn't a real problem and that the poster is simply using this post to "test" the forum so that they can come back and spam later.

Two things raise red flags in my mind about this post, and they're the same two things that set off red flags concerning other similar posts:

1) The post is half-complete and cuts off mid-sentence (and is only a few lines long).
2) The poster has only posted once.
_[ optional 3rd criterion: The post subject is the same as the first line of text in the post. ]_

I would recommend board members, in the future, ignore any posts and report them as spam if they meet these two criteria.  If the poster was truly seeking help, they could very well read their own post and notice that it's incomplete, and then edit it to finish it.  Just an opinion.

Of course, I could be wrong about this, but I highly suspect the poster won't ever return to read our replies, and will never generate a second post (and if they do I wouldn't be surprised if it were another three-line-long, incomplete post that cuts off mid-sentence).

Apologies to workatcoastal if this isn't the case.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

Good call EDCC.  I hadn't thought about that.  Considering we've had some forum spammers already today, I wouldn't be surprised if it was an actual attempt.


----------

